# Trolling Motor batteries question



## FIRST THERE (Jan 31, 2018)

It is about time to replace my trolling motor batteries, I have a MinnKota riptide 24v, I have been using Walmart G29s deep cycles, and have never been happy with them. I have an onboard charger. They have just never seem to last long. I read where interstate batteries are good. I just replaced my wiring and connectors and it is a little better but not what it should be. Another question, what is the nominal voltage you all get a day after charging. Please let me know what your thought are. 
Thanks

T Green


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I have Optima Bluetops and I can fish for 3 days running my trolling motor without charge. I have an older Great White 24v tm.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Call the Interstate store in Milton (in the industrial Park off Avalon). They often have (but they go fast) remans and blems for cheap! I've had several and they have been great.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I just bought AGM group 31 at Sams Club... 215.00. My 36 volt troller had 1 bad battery so I only had to buy 1. I use to buy wallyworld batteries and never had a problem with em though.


----------



## FIRST THERE (Jan 31, 2018)

MrFish said:


> I have Optima Bluetops and I can fish for 3 days running my trolling motor without charge. I have an older Great White 24v tm.


I will look them up, but if i dont answer back, i probably went into sticker shock. how do you charge them? i have a pro mariner pro sport charger

thanks tg


----------



## FIRST THERE (Jan 31, 2018)

i just took a look at those blue tops, they must be good. MR.FISH do remember which one you are using?
tg


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

FIRST THERE said:


> I will look them up, but if i dont answer back, i probably went into sticker shock. how do you charge them? i have a pro mariner pro sport charger
> 
> thanks tg


I have an onboard charger.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

MrFish said:


> I have Optima Bluetops and I can fish for 3 days running my trolling motor without charge. I have an older Great White 24v tm.


 You have a boat? Dude post some fishing reports!






Jason said:


> I just bought AGM group 31 at Sams Club... 215.00. My 36 volt troller had 1 bad battery so I only had to buy 1. I use to buy wallyworld batteries and never had a problem with em though.



Are they sealed?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Years ago, I used to work for an Optima dealer. We had a 100% failure rate on them. Yep, I said 100%. We dropped them after about 6 months and picked Interstate back up. Never had much problem out of them. We had gone to Optima because they were supposed to be the best thing out there. Maybe they have better quality control now, I but I will never bet my life on one.

Now, I use Walmart batteries in one of my boats, and Odyssey in the other. And a Yuasa in my kayak.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

I've had a MK Riptide since 2011 and am on my 4th set of batteries. Never had a set last more than 2 years. On Optima blue tops now and approaching the 2 year mark but they haven't been used as heavily as the others. So far so good. If the Optimas make it thru 3 years, I'll consider it a win.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I just replaced 3 walmart G29 batteries. One finally went bad after 2.5 years of charters. I can get through a double and still have juice unless its just a wicked current. For the price, I am happy and stuck with the walmart batteries.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Are they sealed?



Yeah they are sealed.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Question for you unhappy WalMart battery users. Are you checking the water levels semi annually? Never?
Curious.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> You have a boat? Dude post some fishing reports!


Haven't had the cover off of my boat all year. Too busy with work. I have been fishing a few times on other folks boats.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Well at lease you went fishing.


----------



## FIRST THERE (Jan 31, 2018)

kanaka said:


> Question for you unhappy WalMart battery users. Are you checking the water levels semi annually? Never?
> Curious.


Yes I do, i have a golf kart too, and check them all the time. from the beginning they never produced good power, I know that they are made in the same factory as interstate. I have been a fan of using Walmart batters in my trucks and car because of the ease of getting them replace and they seem to last a long time. but I want something better something that will do the job. i looking for constructive information.

tg


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Just wondering because WM/Sams can sell cheaper cause stuff is made to their specs which is probably below the manuf normal specs.

And, has anybody bothered to check how old the battery was when purchased? Like if it was sitting on the shelf for 6 months or so?


----------



## FIRST THERE (Jan 31, 2018)

kanaka said:


> Just wondering because WM/Sams can sell cheaper cause stuff is made to their specs which is probably below the manuf normal specs.
> 
> And, has anybody bothered to check how old the battery was when purchased? Like if it was sitting on the shelf for 6 months or so?


I have been checking out if batteries made by that same manufacturing planet but go to different retailers are not the same. for example a ever start vs a interstate. but we dont know the specs. 

here is some good reading

http://jgdarden.com/batteryfaq/batbrand.htm

But my neighbor just got home, he is a boat captain, off shore oil rig type. any he really knows how to fish. our two boats are about the same both have the same 24v trolling motor. we got them both in 2014. he had two optimax g34, and two big spot lights. those batteries are holding up very well. I may have to bite the bullet and spend the money

tg


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's a example: 31DTMAGM Duracell from Sams $180 18 month replacement.

31DTMAGMDC Duracell from Batteries+Bulbs $240, but if you order online and p/u in store 10% off, 30 month replacement.

Both have identical electrical specs.

But there's still the question of how long those batteries were sitting on the shelf. I can't imagine they're a fast mover.


----------



## FIRST THERE (Jan 31, 2018)

kanaka said:


> Here's a example: 31DTMAGM Duracell from Sams $180 18 month replacement.
> 
> 31DTMAGMDC Duracell from Batteries+Bulbs $240, but if you order online and p/u in store 10% off, 30 month replacement.
> 
> ...


thanks, yep how long? got some good information from you all thanks again.
t Green


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Going to throw this out there. Saw on THT that a guy was using these small light wheelchair batteries and claimed they could run his spot lock all day (36V). I'm not battery savvy. They are 35 AH. Thoughts? I' all about saving space and weight (and money). I don't use my motor more than maybe 6 hours a day.






Amazon.com: Compatible 12V 35AH Wheelchair Battery for Pride Mobility Jazzy 1103-2 Pack: Electronics


Amazon.com: Compatible 12V 35AH Wheelchair Battery for Pride Mobility Jazzy 1103-2 Pack: Electronics



www.amazon.com


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Here’s a 55AH. Still much smaller and lighter and cheaper






Amazon.com: Weize 12V 55AH Deep Cycle Battery UB12550 for Power Scooter Wheelchair Mobility Emergency UPS System Trolling Motor: Automotive


Buy Weize 12V 55AH Deep Cycle Battery UB12550 for Power Scooter Wheelchair Mobility Emergency UPS System Trolling Motor: Replacement Batteries - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Made in China, I stopped there.


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

LY-zer said:


> Made in China, I stopped there.


Understand.

how about an opinion on this one






Duracell Ultra 12V 35AH Deep Cycle AGM SLA Battery with J Terminals - SLADC12-35J at Batteries Plus Bulbs


This Duracell Ultra 12V 35AH AGM Deep Cycle battery is great for mobility and wheelchair, scrubber, generator, lawn and garden, trolling motors, schools, assisted living healthcare and property management. This battery offers Absorbent Glass Mat (AGM) technology provides superior performance.




www.batteriesplus.com


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> had 1 bad battery so I only had to buy 1.


I'd suggest you test the battery charger's output.....You could possibly have a bad leg on the charger....I've seen that and seen it kill 1 of the 3 batteries.

Yes all AGM's are sealed batteries....They "Could" be mounted upside down and work fine, as long as they were not shorted out.

Optima Batteries - Yes...there was a time that Optimas were failing bad [just like '03-'04 Yamaha 250 & 300 HPDI's did] But they have outgrown and fixed that problem....They are Good batteries. I run Red tops in my auto's.

Lead acid Interstates is what I usually install for folks.....They do well.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I will add that these Duracell AGM Group 31 batteries from Sams Wholesale have held up pretty good so far.


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

I went with 75 AH group 24 Duracell. I estimate 8 hours use easy. More than I’ll ever need.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Battery discharging, recharging and maintenance habits probably affect battery life of the average boat owner as much or more than the brand of battery.


----------

